# Tizi n Test in a Motorhome?



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Has anyone driven the Tizi n Test in a Motorhome? R203 Taroudant to Marrakech. 

I note that Michelin has it as dangerous but other maps have it as a tourist route. 

Would be interested to hear from someone who has actually driven it.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes. We have driven it in a Marquis Mirage Absolutely fantastic.

I have written an account of it on one of the recent postings. It might have been when peejay was there.

Someone had asked the same question.

I'll have a quick look and see if I can find it.

Val


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Andrew
It's in high passes back to Marrakesh

Val


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Our current tour group [on the "Discovery" tour] did Tizzi n Test Pass yesterday…..[22nd May]. On various tour routes we do it around 3 times a year.

The pass is not as bad as it used to be as it has now been widened in more than a few places.

Important points are that you start as early as possible so as to complete the route to Marrakech…if that is your plan and also to avoid the early traffic from the north [Marrakech] that will generally be coming DOWN the pass from late morning……..

Yes Val [Old Tart] I think you have covered this route a couple of times on one of your many visits to Morocco with us [Desert Detours] and look forward to seeing you again in September…….

Ray


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies and help. If you had a choice of which way to do it would it be south to north or visa versa? Or is there not much difference.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

The difference is where you are and/or where you want to end……..sounds obvious but it depends a lot on the on-going route you are taking.

I suspect that you are already in the south, as we were, so up the pass would be the obvious.

Also, as I stressed, and early start is best………..Unless you are on one of our tours :wink: you will find little in the way of camping at the bottom.

From the north, going down, you have a number of campsite choices at Marrakech ………… but of course once at the bottom/end of the pass you again have the problem [we use a farm location]……… choices, choices, but all part of the fun!

Our group typically starts the south-north route at around 7.30/8.00 and arrives in Marrakech around 17.00…….. A number of stops are of course included but it is our longest "Drive Day" of that particular tour.

Ray


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi
Is the pass normally driveable in November/December?
Thanks


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

If it is not closed during winter months, and it often is, then only the crazy drive it  

Snow, ice, fog etc........

The easy Tizzi n Tichka can be bad enough :roll: 

Ray


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Ray. Thanks very much for your advice. Yes I am south at Tafraoute at the moment with two others. We will go to Agadir tomorrow then I may split off on my own and go north to Marracech via the Test. I'll probably camp at Taroudant then get off at 6am as it seems about an hour on the N10 to Tafinegoult. 

Regards
Andrew


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Val and Ray. I made it and so glad I did. Fantastic trip which I wouldn't have done had it not been for your advice. 

I didn't overnight at Taroudant as it was too busy so wild camped near the start at a petrol station of all places. Noisy and busy but they had a guardian and looked after me as i was on my own. Quite an experience with all the comings and goings. 

Started earky at 6.30 as per Rays advice and was into cloud by 7.00 stunning when you get above and the other side is clear. 

Thanks again for sharing local knowledge. 

Andrew


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Andrew
So pleased it went well for you. We really enjoyed it. Where are you off to next?

I presume you will be visiting Marrakech.

Val


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Val. yes I will but after I have had some rest first. This was the second day in a row of white knuckle passes the other was out of Tafroute. 

I will then head SE through the Tizi n Ticka and East about as I came down the coast first


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes. Tafroute certainly is a white knuckle ride whichever road you take. We left once with rain and then thick mist!!

Hope all goes well for you when you experience the Tizi and Ticka!

There was an excellent cafe/restaurant that Ray introduced us to on the way over. I can't remember the name except it was on the left hand side on the approach from Ouazarate.

Val


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

The café is called "Asenffou" [or a close spelt name]. On the right, just after the twisting "Rock" section of the Tichka Pass coming from Marrakech and almost exactly half way between Marrakech and Ouazzazate ......

How could you forget Val......mind you, as they say "Things Change".

PS ...... Val. Back yesterday from the final "Andalusia" recce [Steve and co still in Morocco with group at the moment.....last couple of days. Didn't realise that you are doing the "Double" with us in Aug/Sept. I am like a mushroom here......told only on a "Need To Know" basis :roll:

Ray


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes, Ray. It's a celebration of the '70th. For both of us!!

What better way of doing it than with Desert Detours!!! 

It will be our 5th. Moroccan and 6th. If you count the Andulacian tour with D.D. 

Val


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Detourer said:


> The café is called "Asenffou" [or a close spelt name]. On the right, just after the twisting "Rock" section of the Tichka Pass coming from Marrakech and almost exactly half way between Marrakech and Ouazzazate ......
> 
> How could you forget Val......mind you, as they say "Things cage
> 
> Ray


What a lovely stop it is. Their breakfast with local honey and cheese, bread, orange juice and coffee for 35dr. Went down a treat. Thanks for the tip Val and Ray.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

So pleased you enjoyed it Andrew. I think we had lunch when w were there. Omelette and salad. Delicious.

You must have left early!

Val


----------

